# German Parka Jackets



## Johan Heyns (27/8/16)

Don't know if this is in the correct section, but does anyone know where I can buy a German parka jacket? The one with the German flag on the arm

Here's a pic of it








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heino13 (27/8/16)

Place in PTA. Google parka

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko (29/8/16)

Try charity shops,my old man got one there.The fact that it was used previously gives a sense of authenticity 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickT (29/8/16)

Www.armystores.co.za 

Loads of surplus stock, and they ship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

